# Is it worth trying to sell a Dell 17" CRT monitor?



## Davidius

...or should I just drop it off at the thrift store?


----------



## AThornquist

I would just drop it off at the thrift store. Unless someone is setting up a LAN party and desperately need an extra monitor, it _probably_ won't be wanted by anybody. Crazier things have happened though, so there is a "chance" you could sell it.


----------



## kvanlaan

If you go on kijiji.ca where I live here, you can often find people giving away CRT monitors, sometimes multiple ones at the same time.


----------



## Rich Koster

If someone offers you $5 for it, it is $5 in your pocket. If someone is in need of a monitor and broke, it would also be a blessing to them.


----------



## Scott1

Recently, I could not sell, then could not give away CRT monitors. The local donation charities I called would not accept them.

"Crisis" in the 2000's is not having a cell phone, a flat panel computer screen, or 3,200 sq foot starter house. May God help our ungrateful, idolatrous hearts.


----------



## Whitefield

They might be able to use it over in the firearms thread.


----------



## Marrow Man

Whitefield said:


> They might be able to use it over in the firearms thread.



That's true. Knob Creek Gun Range near us is always selling throwaway items (old refrigerators, empty propane tanks, etc.) items for target practice...


----------



## Seb

I would join The Freecycle Network and post it on there. It's a great network to be part of and I'm betting someone in your area could really use it.

Obviously don't just sneak it into the regular trash since it's got several pounds of lead and other toxics in it.


----------



## Berean

Best Buy will take it for recycling. They charge $10 but give you a $10 BB gift card in return. They only charge for "things with screens" (TV's, monitors) but not for other things like printers and computer towers.

Or, as Josh said, "Got a torch?"


----------



## Skyler

Are you having a yard sale soon?

Failing that, have you got a firearm/slingshot?

Those are probably your two best options.


----------



## creformed01

Why not donate it to a technical college?


----------



## Berean

Skyler said:


> Failing that, have you got a firearm/slingshot?



Good idea. If it doesn't have a screen (any longer) maybe Best Buy won't charge you 10 bucks.


----------



## Edward

Around here, you have two opportunities a month to pay $5 to get rid of it through the city program. (Down from $25). TVs are more. So if you can give it away, you come out ahead.


----------



## Marrow Man

We went to an H&R Block today for a "Second Look" at our taxes (b/c we thought the accountant messed them up), and we noticed that all the computers there had CRT monitors. As a matter of fact (and I'm not kidding), they were backing up info on _floppy discs_. But perhaps an HRB might take your CRT.


----------

